
Show HN: Startup Ideas Generated with OpenAI - wluk
https://recuria.com
======
wluk
I made this for a ML & Arts course I'm taking. I finetuned OpenAI's GPT-2
(774M) with TechCrunch articles and actual startup pitches. The frontend is
borrowed from
[https://tiffzhang.com/startup/](https://tiffzhang.com/startup/).

More info: [https://github.com/ucsd-ml-arts/generative-text-
winson](https://github.com/ucsd-ml-arts/generative-text-winson)

